# Ever use the miter gauge on the router table?



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

This is probably worthy of adding to my long list of dumb questions but... I have been using my router table for about a year now and have never used the miter gauge. I only really use the table for routing edge profiles though. Do you all use it and if so when and why?

David


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I find the mitre gauge on my Ryobi table to be a bit sloppy. I have used it to guide longer pieces when profiling end grain with mixed results.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I've never used the miter gauge much but regularly use the miter slot with my home-made coping sled. It comes in very handy when cutting the end grain on cope and stick joints or tongue and groove joints of cabinet doors. 

I don't like running anything perpindicular to the router fence because it can get a little spooky. My coping sled has two very secure hold-downs for that very fact.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

David,
I use the miter gauge from my rockwell table saw on my router table from time to time. When I am making rails and styles for cabinet doors, I use it like a coping sled, since I don't have a coping sled.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I do it quite a bit. My favorite is an old Craftsman gauge with a clamp...works great for coping on the router.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I use mine on a daily basis. The t-bar works perfectly as a shoe horn and in the summer time, if you slide the t-bar under the door to the shop, the mitre fence prevents the wind from slamming the door shut. Kinda like a door stop, but with the convenience of holding your door open at precise angles.:laughing:
(where do I come up with this stuff?:blink
Ken


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> I've never used the miter gauge much but regularly use the miter slot with my home-made coping sled. It comes in very handy when cutting the end grain on cope and stick joints or tongue and groove joints of cabinet doors.
> 
> I don't like running anything perpindicular to the router fence because it can get a little spooky. My coping sled has two very secure hold-downs for that very fact.


Yes, the track comes in very handy, not only for a sled but for various "hold down" devices. You know, those little things with fingers that keep the wood tight against the fence.

G


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

After twenty years, the thing is still in the plastic
bag.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Delta wood shaper and the mitre gauge for my contractors saw fits the slot in the shaper table perfectly. I use it when I'm shaping the end of a piece. Right now, I'm making another couple of adirondack chairs and I use the mitre gauge when I'm rounding over the ends of the slats.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> Kinda like a door stop, but with the convenience of holding your door open at precise angles.


A tool of many uses! :laughing:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> David,
> I use the miter gauge from my rockwell table saw on my router table from time to time. When I am making rails and styles for cabinet doors, I use it like a coping sled, since I don't have a coping sled.
> Mike Hawkins:smile:



Perfect, I have a use for it now. I don't have a coping sled either but this would work. Thanks. I'll keep that in mind when I'm routing rails and stiles.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Ditto here on the end grain profiling and I use mine when I want to make a slot or straight cut of some kind across a narrow piece. No coping sled here either....

BTW... What's a coping sled? :blink:


----------

